# Bosone di Higgs



## Quibbelqurz (7 Luglio 2012)

Recentemente si è sviluppata una teoria in cui molte delle buone caratteristiche teoriche del settore di Higgs nel Modello standard possono essere riprodotte, per particolari valori dei parametri del modello, dall'introduzione di un settore extra dimensionale, o comunque da una estensione della simmetria elettrodebole:

View attachment 4940​
PROST!


----------



## Tebe (7 Luglio 2012)

Sono io che non ho capito una cippa o sei tu che hai scritto come un ubriaco?


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

tradotto per favore?:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Luglio 2012)

se non avete capito mi sento meno solo contro il mondo :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Luglio 2012)

No scusa...però la domanda sorge spontanea



















Che cazzo di gentaglia  frequenti?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Luglio 2012)

la mia era soltanto una risposta seria all'evento più grande dell'orizzonte scientifico ... a quanto pare ... dopo i bosoni seguiranno i bosini? e i bosani dove li mettiamo? i boseni sono commestibili? tante domande serie per la classe scientifica.

grazie al bosone di higgs possiamo finalmente dare peso a queste nuove domande e finanziare nuove teorie sulla creazione dell'universo, sperando nell'implosione dei cervelli più costosi in questo momento di afflizione economica.

























:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt4223 ha detto:
			
		

> la mia era soltanto una risposta seria all'evento più grande dell'orizzonte scientifico ... a quanto pare ... dopo i bosoni seguiranno i bosini? e i bosani dove li mettiamo? i boseni sono commestibili? tante domande serie per la classe scientifica.
> 
> grazie al bosone di higgs possiamo finalmente dare peso a queste nuove domande e finanziare nuove teorie sulla creazione dell'universo, sperando nell'implosione dei cervelli più costosi in questo momento di afflizione economica.
> 
> ...



.............



da me non avrai mai più un flap flap.








:blank:


----------



## Flavia (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4214 ha detto:
			
		

> Sono io che non ho capito una cippa o sei tu che hai scritto come un ubriaco?


devo ammettere che ho compreso ben poco anche io


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4224 ha detto:
			
		

> .............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perma-molosona :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2012)

penso che la scienza ha sbagliato termine ... sarebbe più adeguato di parlare di buzzoni al posto di bosoni. suona molto simile ma rende l'idea del valore reale della scoperta della particella che da massa alle altre particelle. che poi è soltanto un'ipotesi, ma i buzzoni esistono davvero :rotfl:


----------

